# Omnisphere Pitch Bend



## Smikes77 (Jun 30, 2020)

Heyall,

Is there a way to bend the pitch when you release a note?


----------



## Mhein (Jul 2, 2020)

On the layer page, to the left, you should see a "pitch" section. The "coarse" and "fine" knobs can both be modulated by right clicking and assigning a modulation source. I'd try assigning one of the four Mod envelopes to whichever knob fits the sound you're going for, setting attack and decay to zero, sustain to max and release to taste.

Of course I'm not sitting in front of my computer right now, so that might also be total BS. Let me know if it works!


----------



## Smikes77 (Jul 2, 2020)

Good idea, doesn`t seem to work though.


----------



## Mhein (Jul 2, 2020)

Hm. I just tried it and it worked for me. Try zooming into the envelope and turning off loop (see attached screenshot).


----------



## Smikes77 (Jul 3, 2020)

Got it! Thanks!


----------

